
Show HN: Give ID – Get rewarded for fundraising - jps330
https://giveid.org/fundraise
======
jps330
Hi Hacker News!

We are hoping to get some feedback on a new feature that we just launched that
is intended to help foundations greatly accelerate their fundraising efforts
via crowdsourcing.

The idea behind the new feature, called Give ID Rewards, is to encourage
nonprofit supporters to fundraise on a foundation’s behalf by incentivizing
them with desirable rewards that can be obtained by meeting fundraising goals.
Our initial version will allow fundraisers to earn a $20 Amazon gift card for
raising $500 and a $50 Amazon gift card for raising $1000 for a foundation of
their choosing, but will be expanded to include other reward options in the
future.

We are hoping that this feature is able to accelerate a foundation's ability
to raise funds for their highest priority campaigns by providing supporters
with the opportunity to earn tangible, desirable rewards for their fundraising
efforts instead of relying on their good will alone.

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts!

